# جورجيت قلينى تحمّل محافظ قنا مسئولية اضطهاد الأقباط



## BITAR (11 يناير 2010)

*خلال مناقشة أحداث نجع حمادى بمجلس الشعب.. جورجيت قلينى تحمّل محافظ قنا مسئولية اضطهاد الأقباط.. وسرور يسأل عن ميول الكمونى الإجرامية.. وشهاب يؤكد وجود "أيادى خفية"*



*جورجيت قلينى*​*حمل الاجتماع المشترك من لجان الدفاع والأمن القومى وحقوق الإسان ولجنة الشئون الدينية بمجلس الشعب، مفاجآت عديدة، وذلك على خلفية مناقشة حادث نجع حمادى كشف اللواء مجدى أيوب محافظ قنا أن الحادث لم يقع أمام الكنيسة وإنما حدث أمام محل لتطوير الفوتوغرافيا.*​ 
*وأشار إلى أن المتهم حمام الكونى والذى سبق اعتقالة جنائياً واتهامة فى 12 قضية متنوعة ليس له اتجاه دينى فى الفترة السابقة، مبيناً إلى أن الأقوال التى أدلى بها أمام أجهزة الأمن أفادت بأنه كان يمر بحالة نفسية سيئة من جراء تدهور العمل بصالة الجمانيزيوم التى يديرها، فضلاً عن تأثره بأحداث فرشوط، والتى وقعت فى سبتمبر الماضى بعد أن قام شاب مسيحى باغتصاب طفلة مسلمة وتأثره بتداول صور شابات مسلمات على التليفونات المحمولة فى أوضاع مخلة بالآداب العامة مع مسيحيين.*​

​ 

*كان د.أحمد فتحى سرور رئيس مجلس الشعب، والذى ترأس الاجتماع قد وجه العديد من الأسئلة لمحافظ قنا حول ما إذا كان هناك دوافع أخرى قادت المجرم الأول إلى ارتكاب الحادث وعقب المحافظ قائلاً "يبدو أن هناك جهات أخرى استخدمت الكمونى لقدراته الإجرامية ومع هذا لا يمكن الجزم إلا بعد انتهاء التحقيقات، خاصة وأن المتهم ليس له أى اتجاهات دينية.*​ 
*حذر د.فتحى سرور رئيس المجلس من استمرار هذا النوع من الجرائم، مبيناً إلى أن الحادث لن يكون الأخير ولابد من وقفة صارمة لانتزاع بذور الجهل والتعصب الأعمى لمنع أى ثورة طائفية تقضى على الأخضر واليابس.*​

​ 

*وتوالت المفاجآت حينما أكد د.مفيد شهاب وزير الشئون القانونية والمجالس النيابية وجود حلقة بين توالى الأحداث، والتى بدأت بالمظاهرات السياسية لقافلة جالاوى وما تبعها من قتل الجندى المصرى على أيدى قناص عبر الحدود مع غزة لإثارة القلافل مع الفلسطينيين، ثم أحداث فتنة فى احتفالات عيد الميلاد وقال "هذه الحوادث لم تأت صدفة وهناك قوى لا تريد الأمن لمواطنينا ويتحركون لإثارة البلبلة وعدم الاستقرار.*​ 
*وطالب شهاب نواب البرلمان والإعلاميين والمجتمع المدنى والحكومة بالوقوف على قلب رجل واحد لاحتواء أجواء الاحتقان التى تسود حالياً بين بعض المناطق والتى تعد مناخاً لبؤر التطرف والتعصب والتى من شأنها خلق حالات أخرى من الاحتقان فى ظل انتشار الشائعات وشدد شهاب على ضرورة احترام مبدأ المواطنة باعتباره من الحقوق المكفولة فى الدستور المصرى.*​ 



​*يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى طالب فيه د.أحمد عمرو هاشم رئيس لجنة الشئون الدينية ضرورة مواجهة حالات التطرف بالتكاتف الشعبى والمجتمعى وشدد على دور وسائل الإعلام لدحضت هذه المحاولات. وإعادة تنظيم ندوات الرأى والتى تعد منبراً لاستنارة المواطنين.*​ 
*وكشفت النائبة جورجيت قلينى عن العديد من المفاجأت التى يحملها تقرير المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان عن أحداث نجع حمادى والمقرر تقديمة غداً.*​ 
*أكدت "قلينى" أنها كانت ضمن فريق اللجنة التى يشكلها المجلس القومى لرصد الأحداث داخل نجع حمادى وتبين لها أن المحافظ مجدى أيوب يحظى بكره وعدم شعبية من الأقباط بالمحافظة والذين يمثلون نسبة 10% من تعداد سكانها.*​

​ 

*وقالت بغضب شديد "يؤسفنى أن أقول إن إجابات محافظ قنا حملت كل أحداث الفتنة والشعب للإخوة الأقباط.. واستطردت قائلة "المحافظ قال لى وبالحرف الواحد وأمام رئيس اللجنة المشكلة من المجلس القومى د.فؤاد رياض "أن كل المشكلات إللى بتحصل بتكون من مسيحيين فقط، وتعجبت "قلينى" مما ذكره المحافظ قائلة "الحاكم الهين فتنة، ومن الواضح أن محافظ قنا يحظى بشعبية المسلمين فقط داخل قنا".*​ 
*طالبت النائبة جورجيت قلينى بكشف الحقائق حول قيام مطران الكنيسة بتغير أقواله التى أدلى بها فى التحقيق حول علمه بالواقعة فضلاً عن اعتقال 24 قبطياً.*​ 
*وأكدت النائبة جورجيت قلينى أن محافظ قنا اعترف لها بأن أفراد الأمن الذين كانوا متواجدين أمام الكنيسة فزعوا من الضربة الأولى التى وجهها الجناة، مما أصابهم بالشلل وعدم التحرك. وتساءلت "هل أفراد الأمن كشافة أم أشخاص مدربين؟"*​

​ 

*وشهدت الجلسة اشتباكات عنيفة بين النائبة جورجيت قلينى وبين عدد من نواب الحزب الوطنى الذين رفضوا ما ذكرته زميلتهم لدرجة جعلت النائب على عطوة يخرج عن شعوره قائلاً "ده كلام يعمل فتنة لوحده، إحنا جايين عشان مصر" ووسط انفعال النواب وإصرار النائبة جورجيت قلينى على استكمال الكلام قالت "إيه.. فى أيه؟ هو إنتوا جايين عشان تآزروا المحافظ باعتبار أنكم كنتم زملاء سابقين فى الأمن" واستطردت قائلة "يا ريت تآزروا زميلتكم فى إللى بيحصل" ومع استمرار المشاحنات انسحبت النائبة جورجيت من الاجتماع قائلة "ابقوا قابلونى" وهنا اضطر سرور لتهدئتها فيما قام عدد من النواب فى مقدمتهم النائب علاء عبد المنع ورجب حميدة بإحضارها مرة أخرى لمواصلة الاجتماع.*​ 
*فيما اعترض المحافظ وهب للدفاع عن نفسه قائلاً "أنا مسيحى ومحافظ قبطى" . وأكد أنه شرح وقائع الحادث بأكملها إلى النائبه جورجيت قلينى والتى بدأت بوقائع الاغتصاب. وتبعها شهد أحد الأقباط أصحاب محل بيع الموبايلات لنقاب إحدى المسلمات فى محطة الأتوبيس لشكة فى قيامها بسرقة أحد أجهزة الموبايل من محلة.*​

​ 

*قال النائب محمود أباظة رئيس حزب الوفد أن هذه الجريمة تختلف عن سابقة الجرائم التى وقعت تحت واضع التجمهر، مشيراً على أن الجريمة هى قتل على الهوية وتستحق تطبيق عقوبة الخيانة والعظمى. واستطرد قائلاً "لسنا بصدد مناقشة أصول الدين المسيحى والإسلامى. ولكننا بحاجة إلى تطبيق القانون فى هذه الجرائم".*​ 
*وقال النائب أمر أبو هيف أن الكارثة والمصيبة أن بعض أنصار الدولة المدنية نتيجة حول الضربات التى تلقوها بغير قصة وتوجهوا باللوم الشديد للحكومة، والتفوا وتكاتفوا مع المستفيدين من البلبلة، وطالب الجميع من التجرد فى الجرائم الدموية من أى أهداف طائفية ومذهبية.*​ 
*وأضاف: لولا يد الله فى الأحداث كانت تضاعفت وتضاعفت الإعداد ودافع النائب المستقل مصطفى بكرى عن محافظ قنا قائلاًً "للمحافظ رجل مصرى ملتزم بالقانون، إلا أن هناك خلافاتٍ سابقة بينه وبين الأنبا كيرلس لأسباب سابقة، هو المؤهل للإعلان عنها، مما ترتب عليها حدوث البلبلة والتضارب فى الأقوال" .*​

​ 

*وأوضح أن الأمن تعامل مع الواقعة تعاملا حضاريا واستطاع السيطرة على الموقف، وأكد أن لولا الأمن لما تم معالجة الفتنة التى هبت فى حلوان منذ فترة بعد اغتصاب فتاة مسلمة من شاب مسيحى وصورها على الموبيل وتساءل بكرى عن نتيجة لجان تقصى الحقائق التى سافرت وقت أحداث الفتنة التى وقعت فى الإسكندرية من قبل؟ وقال لابد من مناقشة هذه النتائج للوقوف على الأسباب الحقيقية لإشعال هذه الفتن.*​ 
*وعلق د.مفيد شهاب وزير الدولة للشئون القانونية والمجالس النيابية على ما أثاره النواب بشأن تقصير الأمن فى التعامل مع الواقعة ومطالبتهم للقضاء بسرعة المحاكمة والحكم بأقصى العقوبة، وقال قد نختلف حول وجود تقصير أو إهمال الأمن، ولكن يجب أن نعلم أن الأمن مسئوليته الدفع عن أمن المواطنين فى الداخل وللأسف نسمع بعض الأصوات تقول إن الأمن لا يعطى أهمية عندما يتعلق الأمر بالأقباط فى حين أن الأمن يبذل استعدادات قوية تحسباً لما يمكن أن يقع ولا يعرف مسألة قبطى أو مسلم وهو ما أكده المحافظ والأنبا كيرلس. *​ 
*وأضاف شهاب وبالنسبة للقضاة لا يجب أن نطالبه بسرعة المحاكمة لأن التقاضى له إجراءات كما أن للقضاة أدلة يجب الاعتماد عليها قبل إصدار أحكامهم، ولا يجب ممارسة ضغوط سياسية عليهم حتى يتم إدانة أبرياء، لذلك لا يصح أن يضرب أحد النواب أمثلة لأحكام سابقة برّأت متهمين على أنها دليل على عدم قدرة القضاء فى ردع المجرمين.*​ 
*شهد الاجتماع أحاديث جانبية بين نواب الحزب الوطنى والمعارضة إثر اختفاء النائب عبد الرحيم الغول رئيس لجنة الزراعة ونائب قنا عن الدائرة التى شهدت أحداث نجع حمادى.*​ 
*وتبادل النواب النقاش عن أسباب عدم حضور الغول للاجتماع فى الوقت الذى حضر فيه محافظ قنا وبادر بعض النواب من الحزب الوطنى للدفاع عن زميلهم، مبررين انشغاله بالأحداث بالدائرة حتى الآن داخل نجع حمادى فى الوقت الذى علق فيه نواب المعارضة بأنه محاولة من الهروب بعد أن فشل الغول فى احتواء الأزمة وترتب عليه ذهاب النائب أحمد عز أمين التنظيم بالحزب الوطنى إلى مكان الحادث لتهدئة الأجواء*​http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=176528​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2010)

*فى كلام جميل اتقال

بس ايه النتيجه بلبله حتى فى المجلس
*​


----------



## man4truth (11 يناير 2010)

*كويس ان فيه ناس زى الكتوره جورجيت قلينى
شدوا حيلكم يا أقباط
ده درس لينا علشان نطلع كلنا ننتخب ويبقى لينا مرشحين ووزن
مش هنسيب حقنا تانى​*


----------



## ميرنا (12 يناير 2010)

*خلال مناقشة أحداث نجع حمادى بمجلس الشعب*



*خلال مناقشة أحداث نجع حمادى بمجلس الشعب.. جورجيت قلينى تحمّل محافظ قنا مسئولية اضطهاد الأقباط.. وسرور يسأل عن ميول الكمونى الإجرامية.. وشهاب يؤكد وجود "أيادى خفية"*

الأثنين، 11 يناير 2010 - 17:04






النائبة جورجيت قلينى 
كتبت ولاء نعمة الله وهدى بشارى - تصوير عمر انس
حمل الاجتماع المشترك من لجان الدفاع والأمن القومى وحقوق الإسان ولجنة الشئون الدينية بمجلس الشعب، مفاجآت عديدة، وذلك على خلفية مناقشة حادث نجع حمادى كشف اللواء مجدى أيوب محافظ قنا أن الحادث لم يقع أمام الكنيسة وإنما حدث أمام محل لتطوير الفوتوغرافيا.

وأشار إلى أن المتهم حمام الكونى والذى سبق اعتقالة جنائياً واتهامة فى 12 قضية متنوعة ليس له اتجاه دينى فى الفترة السابقة، مبيناً إلى أن الأقوال التى أدلى بها أمام أجهزة الأمن أفادت بأنه كان يمر بحالة نفسية سيئة من جراء تدهور العمل بصالة الجمانيزيوم التى يديرها، فضلاً عن تأثره بأحداث فرشوط، والتى وقعت فى سبتمبر الماضى بعد أن قام شاب مسيحى باغتصاب طفلة مسلمة وتأثره بتداول صور شابات مسلمات على التليفونات المحمولة فى أوضاع مخلة بالآداب العامة مع مسيحيين.






كان د.أحمد فتحى سرور رئيس مجلس الشعب، والذى ترأس الاجتماع قد وجه العديد من الأسئلة لمحافظ قنا حول ما إذا كان هناك دوافع أخرى قادت المجرم الأول إلى ارتكاب الحادث وعقب المحافظ قائلاً "يبدو أن هناك جهات أخرى استخدمت الكمونى لقدراته الإجرامية ومع هذا لا يمكن الجزم إلا بعد انتهاء التحقيقات، خاصة وأن المتهم ليس له أى اتجاهات دينية.

حذر د.فتحى سرور رئيس المجلس من استمرار هذا النوع من الجرائم، مبيناً إلى أن الحادث لن يكون الأخير ولابد من وقفة صارمة لانتزاع بذور الجهل والتعصب الأعمى لمنع أى ثورة طائفية تقضى على الأخضر واليابس.






وتوالت المفاجآت حينما أكد د.مفيد شهاب وزير الشئون القانونية والمجالس النيابية وجود حلقة بين توالى الأحداث، والتى بدأت بالمظاهرات السياسية لقافلة جالاوى وما تبعها من قتل الجندى المصرى على أيدى قناص عبر الحدود مع غزة لإثارة القلافل مع الفلسطينيين، ثم أحداث فتنة فى احتفالات عيد الميلاد وقال "هذه الحوادث لم تأت صدفة وهناك قوى لا تريد الأمن لمواطنينا ويتحركون لإثارة البلبلة وعدم الاستقرار.

وطالب شهاب نواب البرلمان والإعلاميين والمجتمع المدنى والحكومة بالوقوف على قلب رجل واحد لاحتواء أجواء الاحتقان التى تسود حالياً بين بعض المناطق والتى تعد مناخاً لبؤر التطرف والتعصب والتى من شأنها خلق حالات أخرى من الاحتقان فى ظل انتشار الشائعات وشدد شهاب على ضرورة احترام مبدأ المواطنة باعتباره من الحقوق المكفولة فى الدستور المصرى.






يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى طالب فيه د.أحمد عمرو هاشم رئيس لجنة الشئون الدينية ضرورة مواجهة حالات التطرف بالتكاتف الشعبى والمجتمعى وشدد على دور وسائل الإعلام لدحضت هذه المحاولات. وإعادة تنظيم ندوات الرأى والتى تعد منبراً لاستنارة المواطنين.

وكشفت النائبة جورجيت قلينى عن العديد من المفاجأت التى يحملها تقرير المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان عن أحداث نجع حمادى والمقرر تقديمة غداً.

أكدت "قلينى" أنها كانت ضمن فريق اللجنة التى يشكلها المجلس القومى لرصد الأحداث داخل نجع حمادى وتبين لها أن المحافظ مجدى أيوب يحظى بكره وعدم شعبية من الأقباط بالمحافظة والذين يمثلون نسبة 10% من تعداد سكانها.






وقالت بغضب شديد "يؤسفنى أن أقول إن إجابات محافظ قنا حملت كل أحداث الفتنة والشعب للإخوة الأقباط.. واستطردت قائلة "المحافظ قال لى وبالحرف الواحد وأمام رئيس اللجنة المشكلة من المجلس القومى د.فؤاد رياض "أن كل المشكلات إللى بتحصل بتكون من مسيحيين فقط، وتعجبت "قلينى" مما ذكره المحافظ قائلة "الحاكم الهين فتنة، ومن الواضح أن محافظ قنا يحظى بشعبية المسلمين فقط داخل قنا".

طالبت النائبة جورجيت قلينى بكشف الحقائق حول قيام مطران الكنيسة بتغير أقواله التى أدلى بها فى التحقيق حول علمه بالواقعة فضلاً عن اعتقال 24 قبطياً.

وأكدت النائبة جورجيت قلينى أن محافظ قنا اعترف لها بأن أفراد الأمن الذين كانوا متواجدين أمام الكنيسة فزعوا من الضربة الأولى التى وجهها الجناة، مما أصابهم بالشلل وعدم التحرك. وتساءلت "هل أفراد الأمن كشافة أم أشخاص مدربين؟".






وشهدت الجلسة اشتباكات عنيفة بين النائبة جورجيت قلينى وبين عدد من نواب الحزب الوطنى الذين رفضوا ما ذكرته زميلتهم لدرجة جعلت النائب على عطوة يخرج عن شعوره قائلاً "ده كلام يعمل فتنة لوحده، إحنا جايين عشان مصر" ووسط انفعال النواب وإصرار النائبة جورجيت قلينى على استكمال الكلام قالت "إيه.. فى أيه؟ هو إنتوا جايين عشان تآزروا المحافظ باعتبار أنكم كنتم زملاء سابقين فى الأمن" واستطردت قائلة "يا ريت تآزروا زميلتكم فى إللى بيحصل" ومع استمرار المشاحنات انسحبت النائبة جورجيت من الاجتماع قائلة "ابقوا قابلونى" وهنا اضطر سرور لتهدئتها فيما قام عدد من النواب فى مقدمتهم النائب علاء عبد المنع ورجب حميدة بإحضارها مرة أخرى لمواصلة الاجتماع.

فيما اعترض المحافظ وهب للدفاع عن نفسه قائلاً "أنا مسيحى ومحافظ قبطى". وأكد أنه شرح وقائع الحادث بأكملها إلى النائبه جورجيت قلينى والتى بدأت بوقائع الاغتصاب. وتبعها شهد أحد الأقباط أصحاب محل بيع الموبايلات لنقاب إحدى المسلمات فى محطة الأتوبيس لشكة فى قيامها بسرقة أحد أجهزة الموبايل من محلة.






قال النائب محمود أباظة رئيس حزب الوفد أن هذه الجريمة تختلف عن سابقة الجرائم التى وقعت تحت واضع التجمهر، مشيراً على أن الجريمة هى قتل على الهوية وتستحق تطبيق عقوبة الخيانة والعظمى. واستطرد قائلاً "لسنا بصدد مناقشة أصول الدين المسيحى والإسلامى. ولكننا بحاجة إلى تطبيق القانون فى هذه الجرائم.

وقال النائب أمر أبو هيف أن الكارثة والمصيبة أن بعض أنصار الدولة المدنية نتيجة حول الضربات التى تلقوها بغير قصة وتوجهوا باللوم الشديد للحكومة، والتفوا وتكاتفوا مع المستفيدين من البلبلة، وطالب الجميع من التجرد فى الجرائم الدموية من أى أهداف طائفية ومذهبية.

وأضاف: لولا يد الله فى الأحداث كانت تضاعفت وتضاعفت الإعداد ودافع النائب المستقل مصطفى بكرى عن محافظ قنا قائلاًً "للمحافظ رجل مصرى ملتزم بالقانون، إلا أن هناك خلافاتٍ سابقة بينه وبين الأنبا كيرلس لأسباب سابقة، هو المؤهل للإعلان عنها، مما ترتب عليها حدوث البلبلة والتضارب فى الأقوال.






وأوضح أن الأمن تعامل مع الواقعة تعاملا حضاريا واستطاع السيطرة على الموقف، وأكد أن لولا الأمن لما تم معالجة الفتنة التى هبت فى حلوان منذ فترة بعد اغتصاب فتاة مسلمة من شاب مسيحى وصورها على الموبيل وتساءل بكرى عن نتيجة لجان تقصى الحقائق التى سافرت وقت أحداث الفتنة التى وقعت فى الإسكندرية من قبل؟ وقال لابد من مناقشة هذه النتائج للوقوف على الأسباب الحقيقية لإشعال هذه الفتن.

وعلق د.مفيد شهاب وزير الدولة للشئون القانونية والمجالس النيابية على ما أثاره النواب بشأن تقصير الأمن فى التعامل مع الواقعة ومطالبتهم للقضاء بسرعة المحاكمة والحكم بأقصى العقوبة، وقال قد نختلف حول وجود تقصير أو إهمال الأمن، ولكن يجب أن نعلم أن الأمن مسئوليته الدفع عن أمن المواطنين فى الداخل وللأسف نسمع بعض الأصوات تقول إن الأمن لا يعطى أهمية عندما يتعلق الأمر بالأقباط فى حين أن الأمن يبذل استعدادات قوية تحسباً لما يمكن أن يقع ولا يعرف مسألة قبطى أو مسلم وهو ما أكده المحافظ والأنبا كيرلس. 

وأضاف شهاب وبالنسبة للقضاة لا يجب أن نطالبه بسرعة المحاكمة لأن التقاضى له إجراءات كما أن للقضاة أدلة يجب الاعتماد عليها قبل إصدار أحكامهم، ولا يجب ممارسة ضغوط سياسية عليهم حتى يتم إدانة أبرياء، لذلك لا يصح أن يضرب أحد النواب أمثلة لأحكام سابقة برّأت متهمين على أنها دليل على عدم قدرة القضاء فى ردع المجرمين.

شهد الاجتماع أحاديث جانبية بين نواب الحزب الوطنى والمعارضة إثر اختفاء النائب عبد الرحيم الغول رئيس لجنة الزراعة ونائب قنا عن الدائرة التى شهدت أحداث نجع حمادى.

وتبادل النواب النقاش عن أسباب عدم حضور الغول للاجتماع فى الوقت الذى حضر فيه محافظ قنا وبادر بعض النواب من الحزب الوطنى للدفاع عن زميلهم، مبررين انشغاله بالأحداث بالدائرة حتى الآن داخل نجع حمادى فى الوقت الذى علق فيه نواب المعارضة بأنه محاولة من الهروب بعد أن فشل الغول فى احتواء الأزمة وترتب عليه ذهاب النائب أحمد عز أمين التنظيم بالحزب الوطنى إلى مكان الحادث لتهدئة الأجواء.


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: خلال مناقشة أحداث نجع حمادى بمجلس الشعب*

*للاسف صوتنا ضعيف وهى لوحدها متقدرش توصل حق لصاحبه
الصبح سمعتها بتتكلم عن انهم امبارح كانوا بيقاطعوها ومش بيدولها فرصه تتكلم عن حاجه وقالت كلام تانى فى منتهى الاهميه عن الانبا كيرلس وازاى انه فعلا غير كلامه بسبب خوفه على  الشباب المقبوض عليهم والبيوت والمحلات  اللى عماله تولع
ربنا يتدخل هو الاحق بحق ولاده*


----------



## oesi no (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: خلال مناقشة أحداث نجع حمادى بمجلس الشعب*

*جورجيت قلينى بميه راجل من عينه المحافظ القبطى المكروه 
*​


----------



## ميرنا (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: خلال مناقشة أحداث نجع حمادى بمجلس الشعب*

فعلا يا جو  لو بس يبقى ربعها


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: خلال مناقشة أحداث نجع حمادى بمجلس الشعب*

هو البابا قلها من زمان .. 
قال ان هذا القبطى الوحيد اللى بقى محافظ .. من نوعية معينة !!!!! ( اثناء حواره مع منى الشاذلى )

شكرا للاستاذة جورجيت القلينى .. والعار لمجدى ايوب وامثاله


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: خلال مناقشة أحداث نجع حمادى بمجلس الشعب*

*حسة ان دم اولادنا بيجرى من ايده ​*


----------



## mena600 (12 يناير 2010)

*جورجيت: الأنبا كيرلس غيّر أقواله بعد الاعتقالات*








أكدت جورجيت قللينى عضو مجلس الشعب وعضو لجنة تقصى الحقائق فى حلقة أمس الاثنين من برنامج "مانشيت" أن مصر دخلت فعليا منطقة الخطر، بعد حادث نجع حمادى الأربعاء الماضى، نظرا لأن الحادث غير مسبوق ويحمل جرس إنذار بكارثة قادمة إذا لم نتدارك الأمر بسرعة وبعدل.

وأشادت قللينى بالنائب العام عبد المجيد محمود، وقالت "أنا واثقة أن الراجل ده هيعمل حاجة بجد.. ده راجل مبيخفش غير من ربنا"، كما أعربت عن ثقة أهالى الضحايا بالنائب العام مشيدين بزيارته لهم ولموقع الحادث.

وحول شبهة تورط أحد نواب مجلس الشعب فى الحادث قالت قللينى "أهل واحد من الضحايا قال لنا لو معاكم النائب فلان الفلانى مش هتدخلوا بيتى غير على جثتى" ورفضت الإدلاء باسمه علما أنه نائب عن الحزب الوطنى.

وأبدت قللينى تعجبها من قيام مرتكبى الحادث وهم مسجلين خطر كما تقول الأدلة بقتل شباب وأطفال. مشيرة إلى وجود أيدى خفية هى المسئولة والجانى الحقيقى فى هذه المذبحة وقالت "المسجل الخطر ده لا هو عضو فى جماعة دينية ولا ليه أى علاقة حتى بيهم.. يبقى يقتل الأطفال ليه، إلا لو كان فيه حد دفعه لقتل أبرياء".. مضيفة أن أكثر ما يؤلم أهالى الضحايا هو القهر الذى تعرضوا له وشعورهم بالضعف وعدم قدرتهم على أخذ حق أبنائهم.

ونقلت قللينى عن أهالى الضحايا ومسيحيين نجع حمادى طلبهم بإقالة المحافظ وقولهم "عايزين محافظ يتعامل مع كل أبناء قنا على قدم مساواة" موضحة وجود إجماع من المسيحيين على إقالة المحافظ فيما أجمع مسلمى نجع حمادى على بقائه والإشادة به.. وقالت "كنت أتمنى أن المحافظ المسيحى الوحيد يتحمل المسئولية بجد.. لكن للأسف لم يحدث ذلك لكن ذلك لا يمنع أننا لسه عايزين محافظين مسيحيين ونواب مسيحيين".

أوضحت قللينى أنه أثناء زيارة وفد مجلس حقوق الإنسان لـ نجع حمادى التقى مع الأسقف الأنبا كيرلس الذى أكد أنه هو المقصود من المذبحة وأنه كان على علم بها من قبل ولم يخبر الشرطة.. إلا أنه أشار إلى أن الشرطة علمت بهذه المكيدة.

وأضافت أنه بعد زيارة الوفد جاءها رجل يستنجد بهم للإفراج عن أبنائهم وأقاربهم الذين اعتقلوا وهم يسيرون فى الشارع دون سبب، وأكدت أنها لم تستطع الإفراج عنهم رغم الاتصالات التى قامت بها حتى فوجئت باتصال هاتفى من د.فؤاد عبد المنعم رياض يخبرها بتغيير الأنبا كيرلس أقواله، وذلك فى مداخلة له بأحد البرامج الفضائية مؤكدا على حسن العلاقة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين فى نجع حمادى، وأن الحادث جنائى وليس طائفى كما يزعم البعض نافيا وجود أى نية مسبقة لاستهداف المسيحيين فى نجع حمادى.

وردا على سؤال الزميل القرموطى حول أسباب تغيير الأنبا كيرلس أقواله قالت قللينى "أنا قلت لك الأحداث بالترتيب الأنبا كيرلس قال لنا الكلام ده وبعد شوية حصلت الاعتقالات العشوائية دى لأولادنا ومفيش ساعتين وغير أقواله والحدق يفهم".

يذكر أن البرنامج من تقديم الإعلامى جابر القرموطى، ويعرض فى الساعة السابعة مساءً من الأحد إلى الخميس كل أسبوع على قناة "أون تى فى

منقول من اليوم السابع​


----------



## شنوده وديع (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: جورجيت: الأنبا كيرلس غيّر أقواله بعد الاعتقالات*

ربنا كبير قادر ان يحمنى اولاده ويعطيم حقوقهم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: جورجيت: الأنبا كيرلس غيّر أقواله بعد الاعتقالات*

ربنا موجود وهيتصرف​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: خلال مناقشة أحداث نجع حمادى بمجلس الشعب*

بصراحة الست بمية راجل
والتانى عامل يبرر فى نفسه
على الاقل لو كان محافظ مسلم
كانت بقت ماشية شوية هنقول منهم وجاى معاهم
ربنا معاكى يا أ\جورجيت ويقويكى
وربنا يتصرف فيك يا مجدى ايوب​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يناير 2010)

*شاهد واسمع  جورجيت قليني عضو مجلس الشعب*


شاهد واسمع
 جورجيت قليني
عضو مجلس الشعب




جزء 1​
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbtw5w_ontv_shortfilms

جزء 2​​
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbtw8w_ontv2_shortfilms​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: خلال مناقشة أحداث نجع حمادى بمجلس الشعب*

*مجهود عظيم جدا شكرا

وكما قالت الاخت دونا ربنا  يتدخل​*


----------



## تيمون (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: شاهد واسمع  جورجيت قليني عضو مجلس الشعب*

كلام جرىء شكرا للدكتوره الغاليه


وشكرا لكاتب الموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: شاهد واسمع  جورجيت قليني عضو مجلس الشعب*

انا شوفته 

هى فعلا كويسه جداااااااااا

وجريئه  وصريحه 

شكراااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## مفدى بدم ثمين (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: جورجيت: الأنبا كيرلس غيّر أقواله بعد الاعتقالات*

ربنا يتصرف*​*


----------



## مفدى بدم ثمين (12 يناير 2010)

ربنا موجود*​*


----------



## راشي (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: شاهد واسمع  جورجيت قليني عضو مجلس الشعب*

*[جريئة قوى

ربنا موجود*​


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: جورجيت: الأنبا كيرلس غيّر أقواله بعد الاعتقالات*

ربنا كبير قادر ان يحمنى اولاده ويعطيم حقوقهم


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: جورجيت: الأنبا كيرلس غيّر أقواله بعد الاعتقالات*

رحمتك يارب​


----------



## طحبوش (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: جورجيت: الأنبا كيرلس غيّر أقواله بعد الاعتقالات*

يا رب ارحم


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: شاهد واسمع  جورجيت قليني عضو مجلس الشعب*

ربنا يحافظ عليها بجد 
جريئه جدا ​


----------



## soso-83 (13 يناير 2010)

ربنا يخاليكى لشعب القبطى ويقويكى يا اجدع دكتوره فى الدنيا يادكتوره جورجيت


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2010)

*امرأه بمائه راجل*​


----------

